# SRF Question



## Hiren (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello All,
I just printed my 1099. I saw it had a gross amount on it, from which, I will deduct uber's 25% and deduct mileage. My question is how do I know how much to deduct fir SRF for the year 2015. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Hiren said:


> Hello All,
> I just printed my 1099. I saw it had a gross amount on it, from which, I will deduct uber's 25% and deduct mileage. My question is how do I know how much to deduct fir SRF for the year 2015. Any input would be appreciated.


Isn't the SRF fee listed on your 1099?


----------



## Hiren (Feb 5, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> Isn't the SRF fee listed on your 1099?


Thanks Taxpro i just viewed the summary for the first time. It does say on the summary but not on the actual 1099.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Hiren said:


> Thanks Taxpro i just viewed the summary for the first time. It does say on the summary but not on the actual 1099.


Yep that tax summary report is pretty useful


----------

